# Spilo is in SERIOUS conditions



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

my gold is in such a bad condition...it was just unimaginable...hez at my g/f's house...i visited him a couple of days ago and he has cloudy eyes...it wasn't very bad...i told her to do a water change...and add some salt...which she did the next day...but today...his eyes were just white...the area around the mouth is is very bad looks like bruises...and he has blister-like on his back...shitz...i have never seen anyfish looks this bad...I just bought melafix...I don't wanna do anything too dramatic and cause too much stress...any helps????...don't have my camara w/ me...she doesn't use feeders...just beef for the last couple of weeks

I remember someone posted pix of there fish w/ white eyes...it looks like that...

PLEASE HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It sounds like you either have a problem with ammonia or pH. Can you give us those readings? You need to fix the water problems first and hope the injuries/infection heals. If it doesn't with a salt treatment, you will need to use antibiotics.


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

What kind of beef? I hope it ain't ground beef It's to fatty. That can make your p sick and f#(ks up the water feed it something healthier lie prawns. This could be another problem, does your girl know how to take care of piranhas.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

because the fish isn't w/ me at the moment...I can't really give you the readings...shez at school...but i'll ask her to do it when she gets home...she does water changes every week..I bought some melafix for her...I just couldn't belived the fish got so bad in just two days...I asked her to increase the salt usage to 3 tea spoon when she changes the water...but damn...it was unbelivable...I was so shock when I saw the fish...

what should I do w/ the temp?...when I got there this morning...it was around 82-84...then i turned it down to 80...


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

killum said:


> What kind of beef? I hope it ain't ground beef It's to fatty. That can make your p sick and f#(ks up the water feed it something healthier lie prawns. This could be another problem, does your girl know how to take care of piranhas.


 Shez been keeping this guy for a year...she does gave me update on the fish...and every week I remind her to do water change and I do check on him...I belived it was just regular beef...because he doesn't eat feeders...he just bit it and left it to die...thatz y she doesn't buy feeders anymore...

I hope hez gonna make it...i wanted to bring him home...but I was afraid the transition would do more damage...so i left him there...damn...


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

If i was u I'd bring his ass home. don't use a net that could make it worse use a bucket big enough to scoop him out. use the water from the tank he's in and be careful. Make sure u have the hospital tank ready for him at your place.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

She just called me...I think the fish is f*cking dead...f*ck!!!!!!!!....he stop swimming...she also said hez bleeding at the head and belly...f*ck man...shitzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the bleeding surprises me, up until then it sounded like severe ammonia burn, but the bleeding














?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Genin said:


> the bleeding surprises me, up until then it sounded like severe ammonia burn, but the bleeding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thatz the thing I don't understand...2 days ago...he had just cloudy eyes and it wasn't serious...just a little bit...she did water change the next day...and today...his eyes were milky white...blister on his back (the skin peelled off and I can see the flesh)...the area around the mouth was just really bad...bruises-like...

I just got back from her house...he wasn't swimming at all...he was breathing but more like gasping for air...so i had to put him in a bad of ice...this shitz is painfull man...


----------

